# ? Blood clot seen at scan



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi

I had my 8 week scan yesterday and baby seemed fine, growing normally, nice clear heartbeat etc.  However there was an area on the scan which the nurse thought might be a blood clot behind the gestational sac.  (I did have some bleeding/spotting over about 2 weeks around and after the time of implantation but haven't had any for a couple of weeks now.)  The nurse said that "hopefully" things would be OK but I wondered whether you could give me any more information as to what if any risks there may be with this?

Thanks.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

The clot may have been caused by implantation or a small bleed since whuch has been concealed.  The reassuring thing is that your scan shows that baby is doing well at the moment so try not to worry.  This probably happens to alot of women but they are not aware of it as it has been reabsorbed by the body by the time they are scanned.  Remember not many people have routine early scans

Hope this helps

Jan


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for your advice, Jan, it is much appreciated.  

Trying not to worry unduly, but it is so hard!


----------

